# Adding a light to a snowblower



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just before the winter hits, I was wondering about adding a light to a snowblower? Is it possible? 
I've got a 8/27" Murray Pro Series, and I was told by a friend it's PROBABLY do-able via the coil pack, run the wires from that, to a switch (on/off) and then to the light. Is this correct? Can it be done? 

If this does work, and I like it, I'll add it to all of the others. I'm buying a new snowblower before winter time, and I've got a smaller 6/24 or something. It doesn't get used much, ahaah. 

Thanks alot,

-Adamtymusic


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You could probably find a power source coming off the stator somewhere, but it might/probably would take away from the spark power source.

My thoughts would be a battery powered LED light with a magnatic base or mounted to your head on a strap.

Good Luck


----------



## Snowblaster (Nov 7, 2008)

*Adding lights to snowblower*

I thought about the same thing..then went with the simple and dependable route...

Just pick up a couple 'headlamps' that miners or fisherman use. i bought a cheap twin pack for 20 bucks. Lasted all season on a couple sets of batteries. Plus you then have light for rummaging thru your truck at 2am.

I skipped the hassle, and went w/the headlamp and they work just fine. You don't need to light up the whole block, just a path in front of you. Hope this helps.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea. I would like to do it to mine. Anyone have pictures of this?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

my snow blower's have the lights, ill check and see how they are wired up, they also have heated hand grips,


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

My blower has no battery and I'm not sure there is any easy way to add one to it.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

neither does mine, ill check in the morning to see how its wired up, here is the link to the blower I have, I have the ones with out the battery, they are about 5 years old
http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_professional_group/s_professional_36/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Thatd be awesome thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you guys really find it necessary to have lights on your snow blowers?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

It would sure help alot in those dark corners and other places where there is not much light at two in the morning


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

you need to have a dual output flywheel, one that is capable of putting out regulated DC volts... in your owners manual u can find this out. there should be a wire that goes nowhere if your snowblower has that option....then u can attach a light n wire to it most outputs are around 7amp, so hopefully ur light will draw less than that


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

does anyone know if you could do this to a toro 2450


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

no, i know those machines inside and out, i have 45 of em haha


and there is no aux. power


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

On an S-200 will it work?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I vote for the LED headlamp. *miner light* I have one that is 3 Watts.....nice and bright and goes where I go...hell I even mow in the dark with it! 3aaa batteries and they last a long time. I think it was like 15bucks or less. love it!


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I don'tknow about the light. I think it would be rather tough to have on over a balaclava, a hat, a hood, and goggles. I really want to do the light into the snowblower, that way I'm able to turn it on and off, and not worry about having it fall off. I'll have to get out there and check to see about the flywheel.
Thank you VERY much Silverstreak


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would go with LED headlamp. You do not need a battery to power a light on a blower, but the magneto would need to be able to handle the additional load, otherwise the other electrical components (notably the spark plug) would suffer from lower voltage.


----------

